
General AI Challenge (2017) - amirouche
https://www.general-ai-challenge.org/
======
zelah
What is wrong with the Hutter Prize strategy for achieving AGI? Don't get me
wrong - the money would be very nice to have - but I am drawn to the
simplicity of the Hutter Prize. Is the conception of that prize in some way
flawed?

I think that finding an efficient way to invert mathematical functions gets
you most of the way to AGI. What we need is a general purpose declarative
constraint satisfaction programming language. Take the task of finding the
square-root of a number in a system that initially knows how to square a
number.

In my Lisp like language:

(define).. (square). x (*).. x x

(write). "sqrt(9) = " (write). (square). () 9

;finds the number which squared equals 9

;This program will figure out the answer by inverting the "square" function.
In general you can specify any constraints that you wish and then solve for
the unknowns using genetic algorithms or some other general purpose
optimisation technique

